

Leo Laporte and TwiT Bringing Back the Screen Savers - jader201
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-new-screen-savers-twit-resurrects-the-show-that-launched-tech-video-into-the-stratosphere/

======
jgrahamc
Nice. I was a guest in The Screen Savers three times when it was on TechTV and
it was a great team producing a fun show. Glad to see it come back in some
form.

